

These are the 25 most popular mobile apps in America - ASquare
http://qz.com/253527/these-are-the-25-most-popular-mobile-apps-in-america/?utm_medium=Anuj+Adhiya&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=Follow+@anujadhiya

======
Kona_Company
Apple Maps would never have such high engagement if they weren't impossible to
delete from iPhones. Their interface pales in comparison to Google Maps

